
Ubuntu 17.10 is a disappointment and installing it is a regret of my life - wheresvic3
https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/78i3mr/ubuntu_1710_is_a_disappointment_and_installing_it/
======
Quequau
This seems a little premature and more than a little histrionic.

